

Ask HN: Uptime on EC2 vs Slicehost - lsb

I'm running a Slicehost slice running Ubuntu that's got an uptime of 450 days.  I'm thinking of upgrading the server from Slicehost to EC2 ($40/mo for 0.5GB RAM vs ~$150/mo for 17GB RAM).  Can I expect similar stability on EC2?  Is even such reliability on Slicehost rare?
======
akkartik
Uptimes are comparable in my experience.

Be sure to use an EBS-based root volume.
[http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/message.jspa?...](http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/message.jspa?messageID=170696)

If you don't, you have to be extremely careful to avoid losing data.

If you have questions or concerns, don't expect service of the same level as
slicehost or linode. AWS serve much bigger fish than you, folks using hundreds
of instances. It's not a criticism of EC2; I still use them. Just be aware of
the trade-offs. It's cheaper because there are certain things you don't get.

------
cperciva
_I'm running a Slicehost slice running Ubuntu that's got an uptime of 450
days. [...] Can I expect similar stability on EC2?_

Yes. I know several people with EC2 instance uptimes well in excess of that.

~~~
atrain34
Agreed. Slicehost servers are great and so are EC2.

------
hartard
Personally, I believe reliability is the most important factor in choosing a
hosting provider.

Out of curiosity, why would you want to move from a host that is providing you
just that? I understand price may also be a factor, but that is a rather large
jump in resources, which leads me to believe it's overkill.

------
Cinnamon
Slicehost has been slow across all our servers (serving python web apps,
static sites served by apache, wordpress blogs) lately.

We've tested from different geographic locations and the issue remains. It's
been like that for about a month now.

------
jeffbarr
I have an EC2 instance that's been running for 673 days!

